
Neil deGrasse Tyson: "Audacious Visions" - keyle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlGemHL5vLY
======
antidoh
The only two big things the US can do anymore is momentum and war. We might
start new things, but they'll be dismantled with every reverse of
Congressional control.

